# Plastic/Poly Pex fittings



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Didn't see a thread on this. 

I'm switching to plastic fittings for pex and have yet to commit to using threaded ones. Bought a few elbows and have to say the ones I bought are tough as hell as proven by my hammering the damn thing. :bangin:

For those on here who are scum(not really) and install pex, and even lower scum by using plastic fittings, do you use threaded?

My concern is the strength of the fitting. Brass was always a nice tough fitting, but the cost, and lower quality fittings now supplied to me are making me think of doing a complete switch over, well except for the sweat to pex. :laughing:


I bought a brass Drop Ear the other day at the local hardware and it was scary light.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know about pex fittings since there is next to no pex here. I can tell you though that the plastic fittings were the main component to fail here on polybutylene. RARELY a copper fitting, sometimes the pipe, but OFTEN the plastic insert fittings. Don't know what the new brass looks like, but I would hate to be "that guy".....you know........"the cheap SOB who flooded me out because he used crappy plastic fittings. Why couldn't he have spent a little extra and bought brass fittings"


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> I don't know about pex fittings since there is next to no pex here. I can tell you though that the plastic fittings were the main component to fail here on polybutylene. RARELY a copper fitting, sometimes the pipe, but OFTEN the plastic insert fittings. Don't know what the new brass looks like, but I would hate to be "that guy".....you know........"the cheap SOB who flooded me out because he used crappy plastic fittings. Why couldn't he have spent a little extra and bought brass fittings"


Polybutylene fittings were the worst, I hate still seeing them every now in the in VA


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

The way the water is eating up copper around here the poly Uponor fittings are looking / doing quite well ! 

Yes , still have to use brass x pex connection to existing copper. 

Most of the well water systems here need to have whole houses re piped. Folks aren't interested in having big expensive heavy maintenance water softener systems put in.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

99% of all new installs in our area are Pex with plastic fittings. If you are okay with plastic tubing, whats wrong with plastic fittings?


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Cal said:


> The way the water is eating up copper around here the poly Uponor fittings are looking / doing quite well !
> 
> Yes , still have to use brass x pex connection to existing copper.
> 
> Most of the well water systems here need to have whole houses re piped. Folks aren't interested in having big expensive heavy maintenance water softener systems put in.


But how old is the copper you are seeing problems with? And the only thing plastic pipe is good for is drains. Would you install pex or cpvc for water lines in your house? I sure hope not so why install it in customers houses? Yes people are cheap and some can't afford copper but that's the best still to this day and yes we are having problems with copper here mostly on the cold side it gets little pin holes in it. But that's my opinion. I'm just curious why everyone keeps using pex?

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> But how old is the copper you are seeing problems with? And the only thing plastic pipe is good for is drains. Would you install pex or cpvc for water lines in your house? I sure hope not so why install it in customers houses? Yes people are cheap and some can't afford copper but that's the best still to this day and yes we are having problems with copper here mostly on the cold side it gets little pin holes in it. But that's my opinion. I'm just curious why everyone keeps using pex?
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Wow, can you cite any valid reasons why Uponor PEX should not be used? I can't speak on any other manufacturers because Uponor is all I have installed,seems like a pretty good system to me. If I didn't know any better I might think you were a plumber who had a bad experience with PEX, but I know you're not. Condescending attitude for someone to come off like that. Personally I prefer copper but don't see any major issues with Uponor PEX besides maybe being sensitive to chlorine.

Maybe because it has been in use for 20 years without major issues.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Well,

1 the fittings suck

2 chlorine breaks it down which they are putting in water now so why use it? And yes its hard on copper to but you won't get chemicals in your water from copper like you will pex 

3 chemicals in it can harm you which is not in copper

4 so I still don't see any reason to use pex? Everything about it is bad besides the price. And like I said I am curious as to why most are using it? I'm not dogging anyone for using it, I just wouldn't

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> Well,
> 
> 1 the fittings suck
> 
> ...


In my area nobody uses much copper. Reasons are bad water that eats copper and I've seen it eat brass too. Almost everyone uses CPVC


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> Well,
> 
> 1 the fittings suck
> 
> ...


Good points, never considered the leaching of chemicals, apologies for coming off rude just sounded like you were bashing.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Than what is it in the water that is eating the copper? I know chlorine does but it takes years to show here. I've never seen it eat brass here either.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> Than what is it in the water that is eating the copper? I know chlorine does but it takes years to show here. I've never seen it eat brass here either.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Could be improper installations, are the pinholes near fittings?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/pin-holes-3070/


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

No it gets green spots and eventually starts to leak. Some are near fittings but 90% of them are not. Not cleaning the flux off the fitting can cause discoloration of the pipe but I'm talking about the center of a 10 ft piece where no fitting is remotely close. It's something we haven't seen til recently

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> No it gets green spots and eventually starts to leak. Some are near fittings but 90% of them are not. Not cleaning the flux off the fitting can cause discoloration of the pipe but I'm talking about the center of a 10 ft piece where no fitting is remotely close. It's something we haven't seen til recently
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


I've seen that as well.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> No it gets green spots and eventually starts to leak. Some are near fittings but 90% of them are not. Not cleaning the flux off the fitting can cause discoloration of the pipe but I'm talking about the center of a 10 ft piece where no fitting is remotely close. It's something we haven't seen til recently Micah Robinson Locke Plumbing lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Recently I've had two jobs where a leak has occurred in cooper near the meter. 

One was half inch jus after a joint in the pipe. Other was a 3/4 elbow. 

Neither of which had any signs of green or obvious wear. 

Love putting in copper and do it when it's available. That doesn't change the fact that Pex is acceptable and used often. When in Rome.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I see copper just falling apart from the inside. Water heaters leaking still under warranty. These are places with well water typically. Lots and lots of shallow wells. Delaware just has poor water unless you drill very deep. Most people don't want to pay for a well that deep. Each of our aquifers has different issues. Iron, sulfur, etc. Many people with wells dont have water conditioners. I had to repair some leaks at a house piped in pex that needs a repipe because the brass fittings are rotting out.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

lockeplumbing said:


> No it gets green spots and eventually starts to leak. Some are near fittings but 90% of them are not. Not cleaning the flux off the fitting can cause discoloration of the pipe but I'm talking about the center of a 10 ft piece where no fitting is remotely close. It's something we haven't seen til recently Micah Robinson Locke Plumbing lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


That is exactly what I'm talking about ! Copper pipe 10 yrs is pitting like crazy ! 
Cpvc is too brittle,, come on let's face it . It will be a disaster before too long . Plus ,, YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT LEECHING INTO WATER ... Glue cpvc and tell me the fittings and pipe near fittings is NOT got glue all over the water path ?! 

Maybe I'm wrong but ,,, where are all these so called studies proving pex leeches into the water supply ? Who posted these studies on the www. ? Could it possibly be the same kind of propaganda the unions used back when I started in the trade saying how " bad and weak " PVC was . How it was total junk blah,blah ? That was totally false propaganda. 
I'm a copper guy from WAY back , however if the times are changing , AS THEY DO ,, I want to be using the best . That is Uponor ...
My .02


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

All the piping materials used have advantages and disadvantages. What works for one guy may nor work for another. Same with different areas of the country. What works in one area may not work in another. I try to be open and use whatever is best for the situation at hand.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Usually, problems with copper & well water are from an unbalanced PH.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have used uponor as well with the propex ( poly) fittings for 15 years now....all good....

Brass pex fittings is the reason I permanently swithched. Shearing off on multiple occasions.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

smoldrn said:


> Usually, problems with copper & well water are from an unbalanced PH.


How do you fix the pH without a water conditioner ? If someone doesn't want to install one and also by the time I get to a house its usually to late as the damage is done. I've cut out copper that makes M copper seem thick.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

smoldrn said:


> Usually, problems with copper & well water are from an unbalanced PH.


I haven't seen this on well water it's just on city water.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen this once or twice on city water. Pipe rep said it was possibly the type of flux used ???, maybe not reaming the pipe after cutting, creating a 'scouring' action.
Basically, he didn't have an answer either.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

smoldrn said:


> I have seen this once or twice on city water. Pipe rep said it was possibly the type of flux used ???, maybe not reaming the pipe after cutting, creating a 'scouring' action.
> Basically, he didn't have an answer either.


My opinion is that its the cheap Chinese copper and brass we are getting. I'd swear they are making tubing and fittings thinner than what specs call for. 

Not so long ago when domestic fittings still existed the difference was huge. You had to shove the fitting on the pipe and it would stay, even in a vertical application. With this cheap foreign crap, you have to use a pair of channel locks to crimp the fitting on to hold it while you sweat. :furious:

Either the manufactures are knowingly screwing us or the country manufacturing is. 

Another problem with copper pinholes or leaks could likely be the fact that M is allowed and frequently used.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Well the thing is its not showing up on new copper yet. It's all old copper.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> Well the thing is its not showing up on new copper yet. It's all old copper. Micah Robinson Locke Plumbing lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Not sure if your response was to me, if so I can say for certain it's newer copper. I'm going into homes 20 years and younger, new as 5 years. Granted its bit a regular thing and could be water quality, but it is in what I call newer homes.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I will take pex with the plastic fittings over copper anyday of the week,pex is so much easier to install and we have put the zurn pex with the black copper crimp rings in apts and motels now for over 10yrs and never have any trouble with any of it,and some of that stuff was put in rough,helpers not really knowing what to do but its still there,here in ky the brass fittings were being eat up by the chemicals in the water and sheering off,dont have that with the plastic poly fittings,plus the pex makes the water taste better imo,not setting there in a metal pipe all night long.to me,pex is the way to go


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

sparky said:


> I will take pex with the plastic fittings over copper anyday of the week,pex is so much easier to install and we have put the zurn pex with the black copper crimp rings in apts and motels now for over 10yrs and never have any trouble with any of it,and some of that stuff was put in rough,helpers not really knowing what to do but its still there,here in ky the brass fittings were being eat up by the chemicals in the water and sheering off,dont have that with the plastic poly fittings,plus the pex makes the water taste better imo,not setting there in a metal pipe all night long.to me,pex is the way to go


But we have no idea who you are. No intro.


----------

